# Frame: male vs female



## MisterMercedes (Sep 3, 2021)

Frame (the skeleton/body as opposed to skull/face) is arguably the most important aspect of sex appeal. There is a plethora of differences between the male and female frame.

*1. Height*

Contrary to the popular depiction
on this forum, height is frame. Taller people weigh more due to greater bone and muscle mass, have greater reach, wingspan, and throwing power, have a longer stride, and are, on average, leaner than shorter people as they burn more calories (again, mainly due to greater muscle mass).

These, among many other advantages, are why males evolved to grow taller than females, allowing them to better protect the women and children.

Average male height is 5 feet and 9.2 inches with a range of 5.62-6.02.

Average female height is 5 feet and 3.6 inches with a range of 5.11-5.61.

Average height difference between male and female is 5.6 inches:






With regard to ideal height:

Most research shows males are attracted to females who are in the average height range. This makes sense as a very above average height for a female (above 5.7) increases the risk of a late birth and its complications, while a very below average height (below 5.0) increases the risk of a premature birth and a less healthy baby.

Some research suggests that the male preference for height in females is actually such that the height difference between them is below the average of 5.6 inches, instead about 2-3 inches.

Most research, however, suggests most males prefer an average height difference of 4-6 inches, which leads to an ideal height range of 5.11-5.61 for females for broadest appeal, with the precise ideal being the dead average height of 5 feet and 3.6 inches.

Unsurprisingly, females have a stronger preference for a greater height difference than males. Most research shows that most females prefer at least an average height difference of at least 4-6 inches, leading to an ideal height range of 5.62-6.02 for the broadest appeal to women.

However, other research shows that females prefer an even greater height difference of 9.8 inches, with a range of 8-10.

This would mean that, for the average female, the ideal male height is 6 foot and 1.4 inches, with a range of 6.0-6.2. Taller one goes above 6.3, the less attractive their height is to the average woman.

Considering all this, it’s safe to say the ideal height range for males is 5.92-6.22, with the precise ideal being 6.14, while 5.62-5.92 is a perfectly acceptable height range. Below 5.6 is when height becomes unacceptable for the average woman.

Ideal height difference as per the female preference:






*2. Ribcage*

The male ribcage is longer, wider, and deeper than the females due to larger lungs and a greater need for oxygen to supply greater muscle mass.

When the ribcage widens, the clavicle lengthens, and thus the shoulders grow wider.

When the rib age deepens, the chest wall is projected farther out which is why a prominent chest is a very attractive trait in males, roughly equivalent to females having large breasts.

When the rib cage lengthens, the nipple and waistline are positioned lower and farther from the clavicle. This is why people often perceive females to have longer legs and shorter torsos proportionally (in reality this is a male dimorphic trait). They have shorter rib cages and thus their higher waistline make the torso look shorter. A high waistline relative to pelvis also allows the hourglass figure to look more prominent, while the opposite is true for a low waistline.

All this is why, in spite of females having bigger breasts, males have a larger overall chest circumference.

So males have broader shoulders, deeper chests, and lower waistlines (relative to clavicle and pelvis) than females.

*3. Hips*

This one is pretty obvious. Females have wider pelvic inlets to allow larger, healthier babies to slide through, and thus wider hips. Males have narrower pelvic inlets and thus narrower hips.

_Shoulder to Hip Ratio_

One of the most underrated aspects of sex appeal, shoulder to hip ratio is an important measure of one’s dimorphism and thus sex appeal. Due to broader shoulders and narrower hips, males have a higher average ratio than females of 1.43. Extreme ends of the radio spectrum are 1.07 and 1.89. Due to narrower shoulders and wider hips, females have a lower average ratio of 1.23. Extreme ends are .905 and 1.68.


Brad Pitt has a very high ratio of roughly 1.7, and his physique is one of the key aspects of his attractiveness:





Scarlett Johansson has a very low ratio of 1.1, and her physique is arguably the main reason she is so attractive:






*4. Bone circumference *

In addition to having longer arm and leg bones, males have bones that are larger in circumference. This leads to a higher weight (masculine) and greater strength, partially due to increase in muscle and tendon size.

This is mainly why males have larger arm and leg circumference despite females having higher body fats, and, in addition to height, why males weigh more than females despite having lower body fats.

*5. Muscle vs Fat*

This is well known. Males have lower body fats and higher muscle mass, which is why the attractive male physique is toned/lean yet muscular. Females have higher body fats and less muscle mass. In addition, females have slimmer waists despite having higher body fats, and tend to store more fat in the legs, hips, and buttocks, which is associated with better insulation during pregnancy.

*6. Ass*

A prominent ass is attractive in both males and females, but for different reasons. Males have longer sacrums and thus larger anogenital distances (more prominent ass). This is associated with higher prenatal testosterone.

For females, a fat ass is attractive due to greater fat storage on the buttocks, but more importantly, a trait called vertebral wedging. I am not interested in explaining it:



https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/03/20/why-do-men-prefer-certain-female-backsides-it-may-come-down-to-an-evolutionary-push-for-curvy-spines/%3foutputType=amp



Females with average to above average vertebral wedging:





https://static.toiimg.com/photo/68390194.cms?imgsize=493225



Below average:






There’s much more to cover about the differences between male and female frame, but this is a start.


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 3, 2021)

0


----------



## RODEBLUR (Sep 3, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Frame (the skeleton/body as opposed to skull/face) is arguably the most important aspect of sex appeal. There is a plethora of differences between the male and female frame.
> 
> *1. Height*
> 
> ...


RETURN OF MISTERMERCEDES


----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 3, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


>


----------



## Tyronecell (Sep 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Lawton88 (Sep 3, 2021)

We might be getting taller but Cro-magnons mogged modern humans in strength etc despite being shorter. Heck even baby boomers had many more robust built males than seen today - probably due to diet and many doing physical work.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 3, 2021)

I meet every ideal category but one thing which is big hips. Over for bighipcels


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 3, 2021)

Lawton88 said:


> We might be getting taller but Cro-magnons mogged modern humans in strength etc despite being shorter. Heck even baby boomers had many more robust built males than seen today - probably due to diet and many doing physical work.


This does not change that tall height is associated with the advantages mentioned.


----------



## pizza (Sep 3, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Brad Pitt has a very high ratio of roughly 1.7, and his physique is one of the key aspects of his attractiveness:


jfl


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Sep 4, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I meet every ideal category but one thing which is big hips. Over for bighipcels


I also have big hips but a gigantic chest so it evens out to a 1.5 ratio which is okay I guess

I’m 6’1 barefoot so I wouldn’t have a manlet hip size like Pitt anyways but I wish I didn’t have to get my shoulders wider through lifting to get a strong V taper. I’m built like Tom Hardy though which is still an attractive physique. Only way wide hips are ok on a man is if you also have a wide waist and even wider shoulders, like a brick or turnip shape

makes you look bigger than you are. Probably have the torso frame of a 6’4” man


----------



## datboijj (Sep 4, 2021)

women with small frames are disgusting
all they need i their hips to match the shoulder width
small frame is a deformity for both men and women


----------



## Julius (Sep 4, 2021)

Lawton88 said:


> We might be getting taller but Cro-magnons mogged modern humans in strength etc despite being shorter. Heck even baby boomers had many more robust built males than seen today - probably due to diet and many doing physical work.


Cro-Magnons were tall as fuck though, certainly taller than men during the Neolithic period


----------



## Deleted member 15081 (Sep 6, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Frame (the skeleton/body as opposed to skull/face) is arguably the most important aspect of sex appeal. There is a plethora of differences between the male and female frame.
> 
> *1. Height*
> 
> ...


Really good thread👍🏻
Can you also please make a thread on attractive colouring on men?
You could cover aspects like skin tones, undertones, hair colour, eyebrows, lashes, eye colour. The thread can be based on eurocentric standards of beauty.


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Sep 6, 2021)

is having wide hips a failo in men


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Sep 6, 2021)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> is having wide hips a failo in men


Yes it ruins everything 

Source : me


----------



## MisterMercedes (Sep 6, 2021)

is having wide hips a failo in men

Yeah it’s probably about as much a turn off as narrow hips on a woman (no curves).


----------



## Deleted member 15086 (Sep 6, 2021)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> is having wide hips a failo in men


If you have a small waist. It makes you look feminine, not good but can be hidden under clothing


----------



## Merćer (Sep 7, 2021)

Lifefuel for my 1.8 bideltoid to waist ratio


----------



## thecel (Sep 22, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> *3. Hips*
> 
> This one is pretty obvious. Females have wider pelvic inlets to allow larger, healthier babies to slide through, and thus wider hips. Males have narrower pelvic inlets and thus narrower hips.
> 
> ...



 FUCK! My ratio is 1.0222222222.


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 22, 2021)

LachowskiWannabe said:


> is having wide hips a failo in men





MisterMercedes said:


> is having wide hips a failo in men
> 
> Yeah it’s probably about as much a turn off as narrow hips on a woman (no curves).


i have narrow hips and this is the biggest turn off
your need medium size
Rupert​


----------



## HQNPmaxxing (Sep 22, 2021)

thecel said:


> FUCK! My ratio is 1.0222222222.


Is there a surgery for wide hips?


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 22, 2021)

this is what a real frame looks like:


@OldVirgin


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 22, 2021)

changcel said:


> Is there a surgery for wide hips?


@Lorsss


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 23, 2021)

changcel said:


> Is there a surgery for wide hips?



Hips are the joints between pelvis and femur.
There is no way to make hips more narrow.


----------



## Bitchwhipper2 (Nov 28, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Frame (the skeleton/body as opposed to skull/face) is arguably the most important aspect of sex appeal. There is a plethora of differences between the male and female frame.
> 
> *1. Height*
> 
> ...


Dnr


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Nov 28, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> However, other research shows that females prefer an even greater height difference of 9.8 inches, with a range of 8-10.


this is the non cope value. face wins of course but still


----------



## TrestIsBest (Nov 28, 2021)

water but still good thread


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Nov 28, 2021)

Height =/= frame.

Sonny Liston is only 6'1, but his frame and bone thickness dwarfs ali whom,is 2 to 3 inches taller.. Ali's fist was 12.5 to 13 inches, Liston had a 15 inch fist.


----------



## Constantin Denis (Nov 28, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Nov 28, 2021)

Lawton88 said:


> We might be getting taller but Cro-magnons mogged modern humans in strength etc despite being shorter. Heck even baby boomers had many more robust built males than seen today - probably due to diet and many doing physical work.


they weren't considered short in their time, so they already had good height AND robustness.


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Feb 22, 2022)

"Considering all this, it’s safe to say the ideal height range for males is 5.92-6.22, with the precise ideal being 6.14, while 5.62-5.92 is a perfectly acceptable height range"


----------



## Schizoidcel (Feb 22, 2022)

Lanklets on suicide watch


----------



## 5ft1 (Feb 24, 2022)

Good post I never understood why men of all heights preferred average height girls


----------



## TeenAscender (Feb 24, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> "Considering all this, it’s safe to say the ideal height range for males is 5.92-6.22, with the precise ideal being 6.14, while 5.62-5.92 is a perfectly acceptable height range"


6'3+ or rope


----------



## Detona (Apr 14, 2022)

MisterMercedes said:


> Frame (the skeleton/body as opposed to skull/face) is arguably the most important aspect of sex appeal. There is a plethora of differences between the male and female frame.
> 
> *1. Height*
> 
> ...






Literally not a single source cited for the height claims, because of course this is all made-up bullshit. 


Mods delist this thread, please.


----------



## BoneDensity (Apr 14, 2022)

Detona said:


> Literally not a single source cited for the height claims, because of course this is all made-up bullshit.
> 
> 
> Mods delist this thread, please.



Cope and seethe, whore


----------



## CristianT (Apr 14, 2022)

MisterMercedes said:


> Females with average to above average vertebral wedging:


----------



## Detona (Apr 14, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> Cope and seethe, whore



Keep crying, he-bitch. Men prefer little women.


----------



## tents (Apr 14, 2022)

ah, no. wide sacrum is a result of high prenatal DHT, not T.


----------



## Broski (Apr 14, 2022)

Why is small hips ideal for men? What purpose does it serve?


----------



## tents (Apr 14, 2022)

Broski said:


> Why is small hips ideal for men? What purpose does it serve?


it looks nicer from a functional perspective its inefficient but can make ya run faster


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 14, 2022)

Broski said:


> Why is small hips ideal for men? What purpose does it serve?


easier to get my big green king kong fingers around her to fuck n breed my green pp


----------

